# Consult or Follow Up on same day as Cath/Stent



## cvand1972 (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anyone bill for these and get paid by appending the 25 modifier?  
I say that they can at least append it to the Consult.  Might not get away with appending it to the Follow Up but wanted to get everyone elses take if you had one.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Jun 18, 2010)

*append mod 25*

Yes we do it and get paid for it and it is correct.


----------



## natfos6 (Jun 22, 2010)

we append 25 to an initial visit same day as cath but not a follow up visit


----------



## 10marty (Jun 29, 2010)

If the cath was planned -, we do not bill the consult.  If unplanned we then bill with modifier 25 and get paid.


----------

